# Gettysburg



## teapot (Jan 30, 2011)

Where would I find manuals for a 415 flail mower. I picked up flail mower and a brinly hitch Sat. in Shippensburg. Somebody bought it and never came for it. The owner called me and said I was next on his list of people that called about it a while ago.



thanks teapot


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Teapot! Have you tried the dealer?


----------

